# Google Is Deliberately Hiding Nibiru Images @ 5h 53m 27s -6 10' 58



## Terral

Greetings to All:

I am sitting at my computer typing out a question to Google Earth Administrators about images of the ELEnin Comet/Nibiru being deliberately backed out to conceal what is coming on the horizon.

Google.com/Support/Forum



> *Why Is Google Earth Deliberately Hiding Google Sky Images @ 5h 53m 27s -6 10' 58 ?*
> 
> Google Sky Administrators have deliberately blacked out a section of space that contains the recently-discovered Elenin Comet approaching Earth from the Leo Constellation that show a brown dwarf with three small moons in earlier photographs documented here:
> 
> Nibiru (Planet X) 100% Proof
> 
> We have images from South Pole Observatories of the approaching brown dwarf and Google is deliberately hiding this fact from the world population. Everyone can plug the above coordinates into Google Sky and see the black empty square. This ELEnin Comet was supposedly discovered by a Russian using an 18-inch backyard telescope and the object reaches perigee position on September 11, 2011 exactly ten years to the day after the 9/11 attacks. The third conjunction told by the NASA orbit charts say the third conjunction takes place on November 22, 2011, or the same day that JFK was assassinated. In fact, I can find no reporter on earth that has interviewed LEOnid ELEnin, which is a code for the brown dwarf approaching from the Leo Constellation for an Extinction-Level Event. Should Google be responsible for blacking out this very important information from Google Sky, and the people are not warned about the March 15, 2011 pole shift, then everyone at Google will be held accountable before his Creator; and you can take that down inside your cozy underground bunkers. My Brown Dwarf Event Timeline explaining everything is here:
> 
> http://www.usmessageboard.com/consp...net-x-nibiru-elenin-brown-dwarf-timeline.html
> 
> There is no need to answer why Google is part of this Global Conspiracy, because there is no shame in your game. You can also delete this warning as evidence of your deliberate willingness to keep people in the dark, but The Almighty who knows the number of hairs on your head sees every little thing you are doing; and each victim will visit you in the lake of fire for all the ages to come.









This is what Google is conspiring for you to never see.






This is what Google is willing to show you, while preparing to hide themselves in underground bunkers. The LEOnid ELEnin name connected to this comet (brown dwarf) is a New World Order code (link) for an Extinction-Level Event from a brown dwarf approaching from the Leo Constellation, which happens to be this very area of Google Sky that is blacked out. Do the math!

GL,

Terral


----------



## xotoxi

Terral said:


> Greetings to All:
> 
> I am sitting at my computer typing out a question to Google Earth Administrators about images of the ELEnin Comet/Nibiru being deliberately backed out to conceal what is coming on the horizon.
> 
> Google.com/Support/Forum
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Why Is Google Earth Deliberately Hiding Google Sky Images @ 5h 53m 27s -6 10' 58 ?*
> 
> Google Sky Administrators have deliberately blacked out a section of space that contains the recently-discovered Elenin Comet approaching Earth from the Leo Constellation that show a brown dwarf with three small moons in earlier photographs documented here:
> 
> Nibiru (Planet X) 100% Proof
> 
> We have images from South Pole Observatories of the approaching brown dwarf and Google is deliberately hiding this fact from the world population. Everyone can plug the above coordinates into Google Sky and see the black empty square. This ELEnin Comet was supposedly discovered by a Russian using an 18-inch backyard telescope and the object reaches perigee position on September 11, 2011 exactly ten years to the day after the 9/11 attacks. The third conjunction told by the NASA orbit charts say the third conjunction takes place on November 22, 2011, or the same day that JFK was assassinated. In fact, I can find no reporter on earth that has interviewed LEOnid ELEnin, which is a code for the brown dwarf approaching from the Leo Constellation for an Extinction-Level Event. Should Google be responsible for blacking out this very important information from Google Sky, and the people are not warned about the March 15, 2011 pole shift, then everyone at Google will be held accountable before his Creator; and you can take that down inside your cozy underground bunkers. My Brown Dwarf Event Timeline explaining everything is here:
> 
> http://www.usmessageboard.com/consp...net-x-nibiru-elenin-brown-dwarf-timeline.html
> 
> There is no need to answer why Google is part of this Global Conspiracy, because there is no shame in your game. You can also delete this warning as evidence of your deliberate willingness to keep people in the dark, but The Almighty who knows the number of hairs on your head sees every little thing you are doing; and each victim will visit you in the lake of fire for all the ages to come.
> 
> 
> 
> GL,
> 
> Terral
Click to expand...


Thanks for letting me know this, Terral!

I had always suspected that Google was part of a large conspiracy with the universe, but I just didn't have the evidence.

Now I do!  Thanks.

Allahu Akbar,
xotoxi


----------



## Terral

Greetings to All:

Whether you guys are following my investigation or not, then everyone here is a witness that I am trying to get the warning out for the benefit of the whole wide world (personal info ....):




> From:*Terral *...mail.com)Sent:Tue 2/15/11 11:05 AMTo: news@wfla.com;
> 
> 
> WFLA News Tip Line:
> 
> My  name is Terral ... writing to report that a  brown dwarf with 3 moons is currently located between the orbits of  Jupiter and Mars set to break through the solar ecliptic plane on March  4, 2011. A multi-planetary/Solar alignment will take place on March 15,  2011, when the Earth passes through the gravity trough/trench connecting  the Sun to the approaching brown dwarf. The coordinates of the brown  dwarf are *5h 53m 27s -6 10' 58 *in the Constellation  Leo. The NASA orbit diagram/chart for the comet Elenin shows the  tracking data for the incoming brown dwarf that will pass 22.3 million  miles from the Earth on October 17, 2011. Google has blacked out Google  Sky images of this exact location, which you can read about in my USMB  posting here:
> 
> http://www.usmessageboard.com/conspiracy-theories/155254-google-is-deliberately-hiding-nibiru-images-5h-53m-27s-6-10-58-a.html
> 
> That post has pictures of the inbound brown dwarf and multiple moons. Follow the link to my Brown Dwarf Timeline here:
> 
> http://www.usmessageboard.com/consp...net-x-nibiru-elenin-brown-dwarf-timeline.html
> 
> The  first Gov link in that post shows you the NASA tracking data for the  incoming brown dwarf, but cleverly disguised as a harmless comet.
> 
> JPL Small-Body Database Browser
> 
> The  data says the brown dwarf will break through the solar ecliptic plane  into the northern hemisphere on March 4, 2011, when the earth change  'events' will begin to escalate out of control. In that event, people  must evacuate the coasts in anticipation of severe rogue tides and tidal  waves associated with the anticipated March 15, 2011 'pole shift  event.' The magnetic shift since 2004 is actually magnetic pole  migration in response to the gravity well, massive magnetism and  polarity of the approaching brown dwarf that orbits near the sun just  once every 3600 years. I realize that this News Tip seems outrageous,  but this is what all the evidence in my investigation is saying and the  people have a right to see the evidence and decide for themselves. In  other words, this is the very reason the Tip Line was created in the  first place and pushing this under the carpet makes WFLA part of a very  big Global Conspiracy to hide 'the truth' like Google.  This is what  Google is hiding:
> 
> http://i29.photobucket.com/albums/c266/Terral03/nibirupic.jpg
> 
> Now this is what you see at *5h 53m 27s -6 10' 58*:
> 
> http://i29.photobucket.com/albums/c266/Terral03/nibirugooglesky.jpg
> 
> Now  you tell me why the only place on Google Sky that is blacked out just  happens to be the same exact location of the recently-discovered ELEnin  Comet? Your meteorologists are smart people. Have them look these things  up. I am not saying this is doomsday, but the people had better be  prepared:
> 
> 100 miles from coasts.
> 200 feet above sea level.
> away from fault zones.
> away from volcanoes.
> away from Yellowstone.
> away from New Madrid Fault Zone.
> away from Mississippi River Valley from Louisiana to Michigan.
> 
> Peoples  have survived Nibiru for hundreds of thousands of years, but they were  prepared. You have been given sufficient information to get the warning  out, or to shove this News Story under the rug.
> 
> Terral ...
> terral...mail.com
> USMB


----------



## xotoxi

Terral said:


> Greetings to All:
> 
> Whether you guys are following my investigation or not, then everyone here is a witness that I am trying to get the warning out for the benefit of the whole wide world (personal info ....):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> From:*Terral *...mail.com)Sent:Tue 2/15/11 11:05 AMTo: news@wfla.com;
> 
> 
> WFLA News Tip Line:
> 
> My  name is Terral ... writing to report that a  brown dwarf with 3 moons is currently located between the orbits of  Jupiter and Mars set to break through the solar ecliptic plane on March  4, 2011. A multi-planetary/Solar alignment will take place on March 15,  2011, when the Earth passes through the gravity trough/trench connecting  the Sun to the approaching brown dwarf. The coordinates of the brown  dwarf are *5h 53m 27s -6 10' 58 *in the Constellation  Leo. The NASA orbit diagram/chart for the comet Elenin shows the  tracking data for the incoming brown dwarf that will pass 22.3 million  miles from the Earth on October 17, 2011. Google has blacked out Google  Sky images of this exact location, which you can read about in my USMB  posting here:
> 
> http://www.usmessageboard.com/conspiracy-theories/155254-google-is-deliberately-hiding-nibiru-images-5h-53m-27s-6-10-58-a.html
> 
> That post has pictures of the inbound brown dwarf and multiple moons. Follow the link to my Brown Dwarf Timeline here:
> 
> http://www.usmessageboard.com/consp...net-x-nibiru-elenin-brown-dwarf-timeline.html
> 
> The  first Gov link in that post shows you the NASA tracking data for the  incoming brown dwarf, but cleverly disguised as a harmless comet.
> 
> JPL Small-Body Database Browser
> 
> The  data says the brown dwarf will break through the solar ecliptic plane  into the northern hemisphere on March 4, 2011, when the earth change  'events' will begin to escalate out of control. In that event, people  must evacuate the coasts in anticipation of severe rogue tides and tidal  waves associated with the anticipated March 15, 2011 'pole shift  event.' The magnetic shift since 2004 is actually magnetic pole  migration in response to the gravity well, massive magnetism and  polarity of the approaching brown dwarf that orbits near the sun just  once every 3600 years. I realize that this News Tip seems outrageous,  but this is what all the evidence in my investigation is saying and the  people have a right to see the evidence and decide for themselves. In  other words, this is the very reason the Tip Line was created in the  first place and pushing this under the carpet makes WFLA part of a very  big Global Conspiracy to hide 'the truth' like Google.  This is what  Google is hiding:
> 
> http://i29.photobucket.com/albums/c266/Terral03/nibirupic.jpg
> 
> Now this is what you see at *5h 53m 27s -6 10' 58*:
> 
> http://i29.photobucket.com/albums/c266/Terral03/nibirugooglesky.jpg
> 
> Now  you tell me why the only place on Google Sky that is blacked out just  happens to be the same exact location of the recently-discovered ELEnin  Comet? Your meteorologists are smart people. Have them look these things  up. I am not saying this is doomsday, but the people had better be  prepared:
> 
> 100 miles from coasts.
> 200 feet above sea level.
> away from fault zones.
> away from volcanoes.
> away from Yellowstone.
> away from New Madrid Fault Zone.
> away from Mississippi River Valley from Louisiana to Michigan.
> 
> Peoples  have survived Nibiru for hundreds of thousands of years, but they were  prepared. You have been given sufficient information to get the warning  out, or to shove this News Story under the rug.
> 
> Terral ...
> terral...mail.com
> *USMB*
Click to expand...


It's all well and good for you to make yourself publicly look like a raving lunatic, but why do you have to drag the good name of USMB through your anal drippings?

Passionately,
xotoxi


----------



## xotoxi

Terral said:


> From:*Terral *...mail.com)Sent:Tue 2/15/11 11:05 AMTo: news@wfla.com;
> 
> 
> WFLA News Tip Line:
> 
> My  name is Terral ... writing to report that a  brown dwarf with 3 moons is currently located between the orbits of  Jupiter and Mars set to break through the solar ecliptic plane on March  4, 2011. A multi-planetary/Solar alignment will take place on March 15,  2011, when the Earth passes through the gravity trough/trench connecting  the Sun to the approaching brown dwarf. The coordinates of the brown  dwarf are *5h 53m 27s -6 10' 58 *in the Constellation  Leo. The NASA orbit diagram/chart for the comet Elenin shows the  tracking data for the incoming brown dwarf that will pass 22.3 million  miles from the Earth on October 17, 2011. Google has blacked out Google  Sky images of this exact location, which you can read about in my USMB  posting here...


----------



## Mr. H.

If the images from South Pole Observatories are available, why are you so bent over the Google thing?


----------



## Patriot911

Terral said:


> This is what Google is conspiring for you to never see.


  This is hilarious!  This is suppose to be an actual picture?!?  A planet with the mass you describe having moons many times the size of the Earth that close to it would have self destructed long ago.

Nice try, but EPIC fail!


----------



## Sheldon

This is just a non-starter.

*SKY-MAP.ORG*

5h53m is near the Orion Nebula, which is a popular location for amateur star-gazers. If there was a 2.5MJ brown dwarf in that location, there would be hundreds of different amateur photos of it on google images right now. It would be so bright being that big and this close to Earth, you couldn't miss it.

Terral, can you point out in the above link where the brown dwarf is? Or is that website also part of the conspiracy to hide The Truth... along with all the other thousands of amateur star-gazers?


Btw, figure out how to write letters of complaint. That "burn in the lake of fire" really raises the fundie whackjob flags.


----------



## Robert_Stephens

Nibiru:

This hypothetical astral body is actually a dark jupiter type object lying off of the East quadrant of the Solar System at a distance of some 1.5 light years (7,800,650,000,000 miles), and is what influences the Oort Cloud and thus, produces comets that swing down into the inner solar system every so often. 

They have not been able to get images of this dark astral body since it not illuminated but its suggested signature of influence is what is surmised to be the incubator of influencing comet formatiom and the long long thin, elliptical orbits of all comets. 

Here is what we know of 'Nibiru', Planet X, etc etc:

NASA - Search Results 

I encourage everyone interested to contact the astronomers on duty at that site who can and will answer any and all questions on this fun topic.

Hope this is helpful,

Robert


----------



## Terral

Hi Robert:

I am happy to see our resident DoD/State Dept Op has time to break from his propaganda campaign long enough to drop by and grace us with a few words on this topic. 



Robert_Stephens said:


> Nibiru ....This hypothetical astral body is actually ... Hope this is helpful,  Robert



Baaa! Nonsense. This topic pertains to the fact that somebody is deliberately hiding Google Sky information that is valuable to this ELEnin Comet psy-op disguising the brown dwarf that is on the same flight path. 

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l_tUFBOtMJM"]Nibiru (Planet X) 100% Proof[/ame]

I must imagine that Robert watched the short video to look at the evidence that shows a glowing celestial object with multiple moons. I must also assume you were made aware of these coordinates: *5h 53m 27s -6 10' 58*

Please correct me with your infinite wisdom of the heavens, but those coordinates point to the Leo Constellation that Google Sky says looks like this:






My guess is that Robert's expert opinion is that the Google people had some very good reason for blacking out the same area of space that LEOnid ELEnin discovered his comet. That bright star just under the 'r' in Nibiru looks like one of our moons from this picture:






We know this picture is accurate, because this is the source of our coordinates above; which again is demonstrated in the video. Now my guess is that Robert did not show up to this fine USMB Conspiracy Theories Forum to try and transform the place into Mr. Rogers Romper Room Of Astrological Studies, because I am not buying any of your Official Story BS for one second. The people who come here to insist that no conspiracy exists are DUPES or they have an agenda, because we 'are' looking at doctored images of Google Sky mapping data at the very same place that a brown dwarf-like body was approaching our Sun. We know the body is coming to our sun, because the same exact area of space was blocked out without making allowances for lateral movement. 

So, the very same area of space is blocked out that the LEOnid ELEnin Russian guy supposedly discovered his comet that is on this path:

NASA Orbit Diagram

This orbit diagram shows the first of three Sun, Earth, Comet/Brown Dwarf conjunctions on *March 15, 2011*, which just happens to be the same date given by multiple sources for the upcoming '*pole shift*' (my topic). Please dispute any point made in my presentation that appears off in any way. Then we move the comet/brown dwarf forward to the perigee position and the 9/11/2011 date pops up; exactly 10 years to the day after 9/11 where Robert again stands to support the *Official Govt Story* (What Really Happened). In other words, this Robert Official Govt Cover Story situation feels a whole lot like somebody is working with Google and NASA and the Rothschilds and Rockefellers and the same Banksters that carried out the 9/11 attacks. 

Then we come to the amazing coincidence that the third conjunction takes place on *November 22, 2011* (my timeline) and the same day that JFK was murdered. These Globalist Banksters really know how to kill a president and get away with murder and 9/11 and Swine11 and more than most people are able to wake up and believe. Surely Robert sees that things do not add up here and the public is being sold a psy-op cover story, while at the same time underground bunkers are being filled with food and supplies to last a year. 

Okay hotshot: Make it all make sense ...

GL,

Terral


----------



## uscitizen

Isn't it really handy how planets and such pick an anniversary of 911 or JFK being shot or somesuch to smack into us?


----------



## Terral

Hi citizen:



uscitizen said:


> Isn't it really handy how planets and such pick an anniversary of 911 or JFK being shot or somesuch to smack into us?



The planets did not pick the day. Rothschild did. Nibiru is not going to smack into anything. The brown dwarf is going to enter our inner solar system (between Jupiter and Mars now) and make a tight turn on Mercury's orbit (9/11/2011 = perigee) and head back out again to make the same maneuver in 3600 years. The ancient peoples know of Nibiru and have written about it and have survived by being prepared. However, the deception of the ruling class of the so-called civilized world says to keep the sheeple uninformed to maximize the devastation. 

If there is nothing out there, then WHAT IS GOOGLE HIDING? We already have the images from other sources that prove these people are conspiring together, which 'is' what this Forum is about. For some white shoe govt shill to show up pushing official stories 'now' is the height of arrogance and in-your-face egotistical overconfidence and conceit that quite frankly I find nauseating to the point of disgust. Here is a News Flash for you: Those monsters will go inside and hide themselves in underground caverns and seal their very doom. These are already wallowing in the lake of fire and too filled with their own pride to even know it. All that remains now is to determine their positions on the top flailing about or pushed down into the deepest cauldrons near their father the devil who will throughout eternity ... consume ... them ... all from the inside and outside forever and ever. 

So hey, let them have their day in the sun, because they burn in brimstone to be consumed forever. 

GL,

Terral


----------



## Sheldon

Terral said:


> Those monsters will go inside and hide themselves in underground caverns and seal their very doom. These are already wallowing in the lake of fire and too filled with their own pride to even know it. All that remains now is to determine their positions on the top flailing about or pushed down into the deepest cauldrons near their father the devil who will throughout eternity ... consume ... them ... all from the inside and outside forever and ever.
> 
> So hey, let them have their day in the sun, because they burn and be consumed forever.
> 
> GL,
> 
> Terral


----------



## Robert_Stephens

Patriot911 said:


> Terral said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is what Google is conspiring for you to never see.
> 
> 
> 
> This is hilarious!  This is suppose to be an actual picture?!?  A planet with the mass you describe having moons many times the size of the Earth that close to it would have self destructed long ago.
> 
> Nice try, but EPIC fail!
Click to expand...


I'm in tears over this. I sent this to the guys at JPL and they were howling. This is so awesome and your comeback is priceless as well. Oh well.......

Great, and thank you.  Epic fail indeed.

Robert


----------



## dilloduck

Google is censoring a giant nipple in our solar system. Rules ya know.


----------



## geauxtohell

Holy cow.  Talk about your loose associations and flight of ideas.


----------



## geauxtohell

Sheldon said:


> This is just a non-starter.
> 
> *SKY-MAP.ORG*
> 
> 5h53m is near the Orion Nebula, which is a popular location for amateur star-gazers. If there was a 2.5MJ brown dwarf in that location, there would be hundreds of different amateur photos of it on google images right now. It would be so bright being that big and this close to Earth, you couldn't miss it.
> 
> Terral, can you point out in the above link where the brown dwarf is? Or is that website also part of the conspiracy to hide The Truth... along with all the other thousands of amateur star-gazers?
> 
> 
> Btw, figure out how to write letters of complaint. That "burn in the lake of fire" really raises the fundie whackjob flags.



No, no, no.  No one could see it because it sucks in all the photons of light.

That is, no one can see it except for the people in on the conspiracy who have photographed it only to have the lizard people at Google crop it out.


----------



## Robert_Stephens

geauxtohell said:


> No, no, no.  No one could see it because it sucks in all the photons of light.
> 
> That is, no one can see it except for the people in on the conspiracy who have photographed it only to have the lizard people at Google crop it out.



Finally, an answer.  Thank God. (may I borrow this from you and thank you for finally lending some reason to what is happening.....)

Robert


----------



## geauxtohell

Robert_Stephens said:


> geauxtohell said:
> 
> 
> 
> No, no, no.  No one could see it because it sucks in all the photons of light.
> 
> That is, no one can see it except for the people in on the conspiracy who have photographed it only to have the lizard people at Google crop it out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Finally, an answer.  Thank God. (may I borrow this from you and thank you for finally lending some reason to what is happening.....)
> 
> Robert
Click to expand...



Thank Terrall.  It was his response to why we couldn't see such a large and close object with our naked eye (because it sucks in all light) though such an object can somehow be photographed with cameras and telescopes.  

Terrall has obviously never sat through physics.


----------



## Robert_Stephens

geauxtohell said:


> Robert_Stephens said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> geauxtohell said:
> 
> 
> 
> No, no, no.  No one could see it because it sucks in all the photons of light.
> 
> That is, no one can see it except for the people in on the conspiracy who have photographed it only to have the lizard people at Google crop it out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Finally, an answer.  Thank God. (may I borrow this from you and thank you for finally lending some reason to what is happening.....)
> 
> Robert
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Thank Terrall.  It was his response to why we couldn't see such a large and close object with our naked eye (because it sucks in all light) though such an object can somehow be photographed with cameras and telescopes.
> 
> Terrall has obviously never sat through physics.
Click to expand...


Astounding. 

Robert


----------



## Terral

Hi Robert:



Robert_Stephens said:


> I'm in tears over this. I sent this to the guys at JPL and they were howling. This is so awesome and your comeback is priceless as well. Oh well.......
> 
> Great, and thank you.  Epic fail indeed.
> 
> Robert



This is all the fabulous Robert has to say about the blacked out Google Sky data at *5h 53m 27s -6 10' 58* ???? Is it possible that our self-proclaimed astrology expert has no idea what these coordinates mean?

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l_tUFBOtMJM"]Here Is The Video Again[/ame]

These coordinates came from a south pole observatory telescope image that shows Planet X/Nibiru CLEAR AS DAY.







Does the great Robert of Oz cool have any insight to share on what this picture might contain? Or is he going to continue condescending to these readers with nonsense about stupid come backs by other seemingly clueless USMB members like himself? So we go to Google Earth and flip to Sky mode and plug in the coordinates provided from the south pole telescope data to find this:






Robert must have showed up to this fine USMB Conspiracy Theories Forum for a good reason, because this is the place where registered members discuss the CONSPIRACY THEORIES on a variety of events. What is Robert's CONSPIRACY THEORY on why Google has deliberately blocked out the very same location in the Leo Constellation that supposedly LEOnid ELEnin discovered his ELEnin Comet? Then THAT same exact location is the place where the south pole telescope found what appears in the first photograph above.

When this incoming celestial body turns out to be Nibiru/Planet X and these idiots are laughing and chuckling and trying to lull everyone back to sleep, then there is going to be hell to pay and FAR worse repercussions in the lake of fire. This story has 'Conspiracy' written all over it and NASA is the one putting out the orbit data for the ELEnin Comet that is actually an incoming brown dwarf with three moons somewhere between the size of Jupiter and the Sun. We will see if Robert and his sidekicks around here are still laughing when the brown dwarf breaks through the solar ecliptic plane on March 4, 2011 to cause the predicted 'pole shift' event on March 15, 2011. All the evidence is telling me these things have a HIGH probability of taking place, which seems incredible to say the least; but that is what the facts are saying all over the place.

I hoped the DoD/State Dept would have sent a disinfo artist (How To Spot) with a little more substance rather than a wantabe comedian with no conspiracy theory at all who is willing to condescend to the least common denominator in our dumbed-down crumbling society. Apparently your handler says to jump up and down and waive your arms around to make jokes, when Terral backs you into a corner and nothing you say makes sense. 

GL,

Terral


----------



## Gamolon

Terral said:


> Is it possible that our self-proclaimed astrology expert has no idea what these coordinates mean?



Astrology? Either you're too stupid to know the difference between "astrology" and "astronomy" or you're trying to make a lame joke.

I'll go with the former.



Terral said:


> This story has 'Conspiracy' written all over it and NASA is the one putting out the orbit data for the ELEnin Comet that is actually an incoming brown dwarf with three moons somewhere between the size of Jupiter and the Sun.



Really? That close? Someone HAS to have a photo of it somewhere right? Produce a recent photo of this brown dwarf with moons surrounding it.


----------



## Intense

Maybe the Arch Nemesis in the Next James Bond Movie will be Google???


----------



## Terral

Hi Gea:



geauxtohell said:


> Thank Terrall.  It was his response to why we couldn't see such a large and close object with our naked eye (because it sucks in all light) though such an object can somehow be photographed with cameras and telescopes.
> 
> Terrall has obviously never sat through physics.



The brown dwarf 'was' too cold to photograph in the past. 'Now' Nibiru is near enough to our Sun to glow from contact with solar radiation. We have photographs from south pole observatories as presented in the OP video and screen shot of that image with the location coordinates attached:

 5h 53m 27s -6 10' 58 = pic blowup

I watched the video and copied down these coordinates and put them into Google Sky myself to find this:






I can see two of the Nibiru moons outside the black box, but not the red glowing sphere that we see in the south pole observatory photograph in the video. I wish that the Google Sky location coordinates showed a little comet on route to the earth from the Leo Constellation, which would support the Govt Cover Story and Robert and yourself. However, even the rookie Truth Investigator can see something is going on here. This is our problem in a nutshell:

Suppose for one minute that all of this is a mere coincidence and behind the black box is LEOnid ELEnin's little comet. In that case there is nothing to worry about and Robert's claims that everything is 'normal' and indeed 'very normal' will be correct 'and' all of this is mere entertainment. However, let us also suppose for one minute that Google is hiding a brown dwarf behind that black box and that the LEOnid ELEnin comet is code for *Extinction-Level Event* from the *LEO Constellation*. In that case, the Global Elites have warned everyone by encrypting their intentions within the LEOnid ELEnin name itself and the common man in the street is supposed to somehow decode that cipher into practical warning information to get prepared for Nibiru. 

Even my critics must  acknowledge that something smells fishy with the NASA ELEnin comet orbit data and Google blocking out the SAME EXACT LOCATION on Google Sky! However, the official cover story shills around here continue waving the 'all clear' and 'everything is okay' flags to beat the band, while the rest of the world is stashing food and supplies into underground bunkers.

The bottom line is that if the facts established by my ongoing investigation into this ELEnin/Nibiru Case turn out to be correct, then failure to heed my words of warning can mean utter destruction. Acts 3:22-23. These warnings have been carefully handed out in the form of a 'Conspiracy THEORY,' because that is the only way to fit this kind of exercise into the USMB format saying this is the only place on this fine Board where this kind of thing belongs. I understand the USMB rules and guidelines and agree with our gracious admins and moderators that this kind of topic has no place in the other forums on this Board. This way each individual reader has the opportunity to read these messages as 'warnings' OR to sit back and laugh and be entertained. 

I may disagree with Robert about everything, but I will stand by his right as a USMB registered member to come here every day to make his case for whatever is on his mind. You give yours and I will do the same and everyone else can decide. 1Cor. 11:19. Should the totality of the evidence I have gathered turn out to be complete disinformation, then I will be the first to come out after March 15 with retractions and explanations on where the evidence did not match the facts. 

However, at this time the evidence says a brown dwarf between the size of Jupiter and the Sun is on an inbound course to break through the solar ecliptic plane on March 4, 2011 (give or take a day). The facts say that the Earth will come into alignment for a Sun/Dwarf/Earth conjunction on March 15, 2011 where our planet is expected to come under the direct influence of a massive gravity trough/trench that connects the Sun and the Dwarf. The facts say a second conjunction takes place on Sept. 25 and a third on Nov. 22, 2011, which is told by the NASA orbit data for the ELEin Comet that Google has coincidentally blocked out from Google Sky.

Now suppose that I have researched this topic and drawn these conclusions and withheld this information from these readers like NASA (ELEnin = brown dwarf) and Google (5h 53m 27s -6 10' 58 = Nibiru). That would make me guilty of the same charges that I have leveled against NASA and Google and the Department of Homeland Insecurity, the White House, Congress and everyone else in authority. My advice to the trolls, shills and naysayers is to turn the channel if you do not like the content of my topics, because these are 'my' conspiracy theories and not yours and not those of the owners, admins or moderators of this fine USMB Board. 

I accept full responsibility for the content of my posts before my Creator and these readers as being 'the truth,' so help me God, from the evidence available to me right now as we speak. If anything changes over the course of these things being fulfilled, then you will be the first to know. 

GL,

Terral


----------



## deebee

Hi Terral

I have been keeping an eye on your posts and I think It's good that somebody like you keep's an eye on these things.

I can see where you are coming from here... and it does seem a little odd that Google's sky map has been blocked out.

However, if there is a brown dwarf in that region of space, surely there would be astronomer's all over the world spotting this?  ... or not?


----------



## H4LFB4CKS

deebee said:


> Hi Terral
> 
> I have been keeping an eye on your posts and I think It's good that somebody like you keep's an eye on these things.
> 
> I can see where you are coming from here... and it does seem a little odd that Google's sky map has been blocked out.
> 
> However, if there is a brown dwarf in that region of space, surely there would be astronomer's all over the world spotting this?  ... or not?


I think that the brown dwarf star is the suns dead twin and is circling in an eliptical orbit around the sun. 
It's located in and out of the kuiper belt and impossible to see due to it's low temp.
This "comet" Elenin though, I belive is this dead stars outest planet and due to Nibirus closest location right now it's "sucking in" this gas giant with its' orbiting moons in the suns gravity making this strange orbit.
So, really elenin is this stars outest gasgiant with four orbiting moons entering our plane now.
Read about twin stars to learn more and please consider the fact that the suns twin is dead and indeed in the Kuiper belt.
I also belive that chemtrails and haarp can be used to "block" any backyard astronomer from viewing the approching planet.
And I'm sure they have many more ways of hiding it from public view but since I don't have a crystal ball it is impossible to tell exactly what.
Sorry for any misspelling. I'm just a crazy Sweed.


----------



## Dot Com

What are they going to do about the stock market after this rendezvous?


----------



## deebee

H4LFB4CKS said:


> deebee said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Terral
> 
> I have been keeping an eye on your posts and I think It's good that somebody like you keep's an eye on these things.
> 
> I can see where you are coming from here... and it does seem a little odd that Google's sky map has been blocked out.
> 
> However, if there is a brown dwarf in that region of space, surely there would be astronomer's all over the world spotting this?  ... or not?
> 
> 
> 
> I think that the brown dwarf star is the suns dead twin and is circling in an eliptical orbit around the sun.
> It's located in and out of the kuiper belt and impossible to se due to it's low temp.
> This "comet" Elenin though, I belive is this dead stars outest planet and due to Nibirus closest location right now it's "sucking in" this gas giant with its' orbiting moons in the suns gravity making this strange orbit.
> So, really elenin is this stars outest gasgiant with four orbiting moons entering our plane now.
> Read about twin stars to learn more and please consider the fact that the suns twin is dead and indeed in the Kuiper belt.
> I also belive that chemtrails and haarp can be used to "block" any backyard astronomer from viewing the approching planet.
> Sorry for any misspelling. I'm just a crazy Sweed.
Click to expand...


Ok, gotcha.

What about the incoming 2000 PN9 Asteroid?

Anybody got any info on that?


----------



## Terral

Greetings to All:

Google is apparently unhappy that someone is pointing out the fact that this giant conglomerate is up to its eyeballs in collusion with NASA and the "Intelligence Community" doing everything to keep this Elenin = Nibiru story under wraps. 

GL,

Terral


----------



## Dot Com

*No worries. I already got my ticket to go to Mount Weather *

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6L-Xa6RGwTo&feature=related"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6L-Xa6RGwTo&feature=related[/ame]​


----------



## deebee

Terral said:


> Greetings to All:
> 
> Google is apparently unhappy that someone is pointing out the fact that this giant conglomerate is up to its eyeballs in collusion with NASA and the "Intelligence Community" doing everything to keep this Elenin = Nibiru story under wraps.
> 
> GL,
> 
> Terral



Did they tell you that ? Or is that just a guess


----------



## Terral

Robert_Stephens said:


> Nibiru ... Here is what we know of 'Nibiru', Planet X, etc etc:
> 
> NASA - Search Results
> 
> I encourage everyone interested to contact the astronomers on duty at that site who can and will answer any and all questions on this fun topic.
> 
> Hope this is helpful,
> 
> Robert



Let us allow Robert to explain what this youtuber is demonstrating:

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wJMmjyitW38"]Planet X Nibiru Hidden From Public 2012[/ame]

This is the topic, gentlemen, and Robert here must have some idea about why Google is blocking out the very same Google Sky space coordinates where the ELEnin Comet is supposed to be. Go ahead hotshot and make our day ...

GL, because Robert is speechless ...

Terral


----------



## Terral

Greetings to All:

I seemed to have made a mistake in identifying the coordinates for the blocked out area of space, but a second look verifies that *5h 53m 27s -6 10' 58* is indeed correct. Heh ... I thought I was wrong, but I was mistaken. ;0)

Now if my debating adversaries on this topic would only admit their mistakes. That would be the day ...

GL,

Terral


----------



## Obamerican

H4LFB4CKS said:


> deebee said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Terral
> 
> I have been keeping an eye on your posts and I think It's good that somebody like you keep's an eye on these things.
> 
> I can see where you are coming from here... and it does seem a little odd that Google's sky map has been blocked out.
> 
> However, if there is a brown dwarf in that region of space, surely there would be astronomer's all over the world spotting this?  ... or not?
> 
> 
> 
> I think that the brown dwarf star is the suns dead twin and is circling in an eliptical orbit around the sun.
> It's located in and out of the kuiper belt and impossible to see due to it's low temp.
> This "comet" Elenin though, I belive is this dead stars outest planet and due to Nibirus closest location right now it's "sucking in" this gas giant with its' orbiting moons in the suns gravity making this strange orbit.
> So, really elenin is this stars outest gasgiant with four orbiting moons entering our plane now.
> Read about twin stars to learn more and please consider the fact that the suns twin is dead and indeed in the Kuiper belt.
> I also belive that chemtrails and haarp can be used to "block" any backyard astronomer from viewing the approching planet.
> And I'm sure they have many more ways of hiding it from public view but since I don't have a crystal ball it is impossible to tell exactly what.
> Sorry for any misspelling. I'm just a crazy Sweed.
Click to expand...

This is not a very good sock, Terral.


----------



## Meister

I am really surprised that all of the amature astronomers are in on the conspiracy.  I am an amature astronomer with an 8" Celestron....not in on the conspiracy, and I don't see jack out there with a dwarf star.


----------



## deebee

hmmmmm

looks like Obama is making a trip to the UK in May to stay at Buckingham palace? 

I would of thought that all the Royalty and Obamas would of been in the underground bunkers by then? 

The source is the guardian - just read it on G News though...

What do you think?


----------



## Meister

deebee said:


> hmmmmm
> 
> looks like Obama is making a trip to the UK in May to stay at Buckingham palace?
> 
> I would of thought that all the Royalty and Obamas would of been in the underground bunkers by then?
> 
> The source is the guardian - just read it on G News though...
> 
> *What do you think*?



I try not to, unless I'm getting paid


----------



## deebee

Meister said:


> deebee said:
> 
> 
> 
> hmmmmm
> 
> looks like Obama is making a trip to the UK in May to stay at Buckingham palace?
> 
> I would of thought that all the Royalty and Obamas would of been in the underground bunkers by then?
> 
> The source is the guardian - just read it on G News though...
> 
> *What do you think*?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I try not to, unless I'm getting paid
Click to expand...


that goes for 99% of the population too


----------



## xotoxi

Sheldon said:


> This is just a non-starter.
> 
> *SKY-MAP.ORG*
> 
> 5h53m is near the Orion Nebula, which is a popular location for amateur star-gazers. If there was a 2.5MJ brown dwarf in that location, there would be hundreds of different amateur photos of it on google images right now. It would be so bright being that big and this close to Earth, you couldn't miss it.
> 
> Terral, can you point out in the above link where the brown dwarf is?



No.  But Pubes can show you where the Brown Clown is.


----------



## palomine

The JPL orbit simulation for Comet Elenin indicates that it will not cross the ecliptic plane until September. What makes you think Planet X will cross the ecliptic plane in March?


----------



## Douger

palomine said:


> The JPL orbit simulation for Comet Elenin indicates that it will not cross the ecliptic plane until September. What makes you think Planet X will cross the ecliptic plane in March?


The Zetas said so.


----------



## Terral

Hi pal:



palomine said:


> The JPL orbit simulation for Comet Elenin indicates that it will not cross the ecliptic plane until September. What makes you think Planet X will cross the ecliptic plane in March?



The ELEnin Comet (Brown Dwarf) cannot possibly break the plane as late as September, because perigee position is reached on September 11, 2011; when Nibiru is already beyond the Sun. The March 4, 2011 date was established by comparative analysis of multiple source warnings between March 3 and March 6, 2011. Among those I found the astronomer-backed date of March 4, 2011 to have highest credibility. If you draw a line between a reference point in the Leo Constellation at these coordinates (5h 53m 27s -6 10' 58) and Mercury orbit around the Sun, then the intersection with the ecliptic plane must be a point outside Mercury orbit and even outside Venus orbit and outside Earth orbit. In other words, the slope of the incline trajectory is a small angle and not 90 degrees from straight under the Sun. 

There is a solar ecliptic plane and there is a Milky Way Galaxy ecliptic plane that are due to intersect on December 21, 2001, when Earth passes into the southern hemisphere of this galaxy. Perhaps the March 3-6 warnings are based upon Nibiru breaking through the galaxy ecliptic plane, which places Nibiru and earth in the upper half of the galaxy for the earth change symptoms to increase dramatically. I wish you were right about the September prediction, but the evidence seems to say early March. Here is my problem: Warning people about March to see your September date correct makes everyone prepared beforehand. However, to base preparations on your September date will not help anyone prepare for March 4, 2011 when that turns out to be correct. 

I fully admit to being no astronomer. I am a Truth investigator wading through a literal mountain of data and doing my best to warn these readers about what appears to be an Extinction-Level Event being deliberately hidden from public view. All of that said, I really wish your September date had more support from the evidence.

GL,

Terral


----------



## Terral

Greetings to All:

I have several errors to report and a new link to show you. First, my reports that Nibiru is approaching from the Leo Constellation appear to be wrong. The coordinates 5h 53m 27s -6 10' 58 point in the direction of the Orion Constellation as reported by Halfback in this post (link):

Halfback pic

http://web.archive.org/web/20080706084919/http://bbs.keyhole.com/ubb/showthreaded.php/Number/981481

This is the archived '*prove*' link connected to the little icon at the bottom of the black Google box (Timeline mistake post).

GL,

Terral


----------



## Meister

Terral said:


> Greetings to All:
> 
> I have several errors to report and a new link to show you. First, my reports that Nibiru is approaching from the Leo Constellation appear to be wrong. The coordinates 5h 53m 27s -6 10' 58 point in the direction of the Orion Constellation as reported by Halfback in this post (link):
> 
> Halfback pic
> 
> Google Earth Community: why is it covered?? black layer hiding something
> 
> This is the archived '*prove*' link connected to the little icon at the bottom of the black Google box (Timeline mistake post).
> 
> GL,
> 
> Terral



Let me get this straight....you WERE proving your reports.....were right, right?  But, they ended up being wrong, right?
Now your proving halfback reports as being right, right?  
Hmmmm, I'm going to have to digest all this.......
And halfback thinks your always right?  Damn you guys are confusing me


----------



## Terral

Hi Meister with Halfback mentioned:



Meister said:


> Let me get this straight....you WERE proving your reports.....were right, right?  But, they ended up being wrong, right?
> Now your proving halfback reports as being right, right?
> Hmmmm, I'm going to have to digest all this.......
> And halfback thinks your always right?  Damn you guys are confusing me



This is what happens when dealing with Conspiracy THEORIES and the facts told by the evidence forces me to make changes to my original hypothesis. I stated that these coordinates 5h 53m 27s -6 10' 58  were from the Leo Constellation, because other sources provided that information that I failed to verify. That was my mistake that is being corrected by Halfback for which I am grateful. However, the bulk of my timeline data is based upon the NASA-provided chart information for their Elenin Comet Psyop about which nothing has changed. 

I am not conceding the entire hypothesis, but the aspects where other registered members have show me the Light and adjustments must be made to my original thesis. The data continues to show:

1. Increased earthquake, volcano, rogue tide *Nibiru Symptoms* (topic) starting *March 3-6, 2011*.

2. The first of three conjunctions taking place on *March 15, 2011 *where we should expect severe volcanic eruptions, earthquakes, etc.. 

3. Nibiru reaching perigee position nearest the Sun on *Sept. 11, 2011*.

4. A Geological Pole Shift Event to take place at the second conjunction on *September 25, 2011* accompanied by catastrophic global earth change events.

5. A Geological Pole Shift Reversal to take place at the third conjunction on *November 22, 2011* accompanied by catastrophic global earth change events, as Nibiru looses polarity control over our planet to the Sun.

This is what the evidence seems to indicate today with revisions based upon new information that I had not taken into account when this topic began. What you are looking at is a truth investigator admitting that someone else (Halfback in this case) produced evidence that affected my original statements, even if that evidence did not render the entire hypothesis false. That is why I say halfback is right ABOUT HIS POINT, and why he insists I am right about the overall March 4 through November 22 thesis and timeline of events. 

BTW, what is your conspiracy theory? Or are you just here to throw stones too?

GL,

Terral


----------



## stannrodd

Terral,
I put those co-ordinates into my telescope ( I live in New Zealand) and there is a big black nothing ..  right where Google Sky shows it ... a 14 inch newtonian is a good light bucket !!

Could it be that there is simply a big black nothing there ...  or was the moon there, the night Google did their sky survey !!

Anyway mate we don't have all that long to wait do we .. time will tell .. if you are right. 

I live above the dreaded 200 ft above current sealevel essential survival zone, have fresh water stored and sardines and flour to feed the less fortunate multitudes.

Personally I think you are arm waving to an essentially  deaf crowd ..  .. and so far your argument is unconvincing.

Stann


----------



## Robert_Stephens

stannrodd said:


> Terral,
> I put those co-ordinates into my telescope ( I live in New Zealand) and there is a big black nothing ..  right where Google Sky shows it ... a 14 inch newtonian is a good light bucket !!
> 
> Could it be that there is simply a big black nothing there ...  or was the moon there, the night Google did their sky survey !!
> 
> Anyway mate we don't have all that long to wait do we .. time will tell .. if you are right.
> 
> I live above the dreaded 200 ft above current sealevel essential survival zone, have fresh water stored and sardines and flour to feed the less fortunate multitudes.
> 
> Personally I think you are arm waving to an essentially  deaf crowd ..  .. and so far your argument is unconvincing.
> 
> Stann



Stann,

Hello sir, from the Zona Azteca, Las Cruces New Mexico, USA. Utterly brilliant post and venture and you are correct.  I do thank you and fedora is tipped.  Well done lad.

Go For Throttle Up!

Robert


----------



## Albireo

Terral said:


> Greetings to All:
> 
> We have images from South Pole Observatories...



Why do you need south pole observatory? Is there a south pole observatory?

This point in Leo (dec: +6°) is visible from entire globe except from north pole and latitudes above 84°. That basically means it is visible from almost ENTIRE planet. 

The only human who can't see it with the telescope is Santa Claus!!!!!!!!!!!

Do you have ANY knowledge of celestal mechanics???

There are propably 10 millions people who has powerful enough telescopes to photograph "Nibiru", yet you bother us with NASA conspiracy theory.

Get a life, dude.


----------



## trueHamal

How did you know these coordinates (05 53 27 , -06 10 58) and the red object with a cross-planets shaped , shown in this photo and known as Nibiru, do match?

Thank you very much for a possible explanation to this question.

Best regards.


----------



## Midnight Marauder

Terral said:


> Greetings to All:
> 
> Google is apparently unhappy that someone is pointing out the fact that this giant conglomerate is up to its eyeballs in collusion with NASA and the "Intelligence Community" doing everything to keep this Elenin = Nibiru story under wraps.
> 
> GL,
> 
> Terral


They think you resemble this:







And who could blame them?


----------



## Terral

Hi Stan:



stannrodd said:


> Terral, I put those co-ordinates into my telescope ( I live in New Zealand) and there is a big black nothing ..



You are looking into the Orion Constellation and therefore cannot be looking at a big nothing. Point your telescope into any of the Constellations and try to find nothing. Others are finding something, because they are not in denial of Nibiru and trying to lull others to sleep like you. Everything will make perfect sense very soon.

GL,

Terral


----------



## Terral

Hi True:



trueHamal said:


> How did you know these coordinates (05 53 27 , -06 10 58) and the red object with a cross-planets shaped , shown in this photo and known as Nibiru, do match?
> 
> Thank you very much for a possible explanation to this question.
> 
> Best regards.



That is what I keep getting from multiple sources.

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QMyFk0tLMrM"]Mike's Video[/ame]

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Nuvu9mUsOuw"]Opening Post Video[/ame]

Watch the video again and the coordinates on the bottom of the photograph. This lines up with what Halfbacks posted here.

GL,

Terral


----------



## asterism

Terral said:


> Nibiru (Planet X) 100% Proof
> 
> I must imagine that Robert watched the short video to look at the evidence that shows a glowing celestial object with multiple moons. I must also assume you were made aware of these coordinates: *5h 53m 27s -6 10' 58*
> 
> Please correct me with your infinite wisdom of the heavens, but those coordinates point to the Leo Constellation that Google Sky says looks like this:



Um, that's not in Leo.  

Leo is in the 9-11h Right Ascension and 11-23 degree Declination.

5h 53m 27s -6 10' 58. is between Orion and Monoceros.

(oops, I'm late with that point http://www.usmessageboard.com/consp...-images-5h-53m-27s-6-10-58-a.html#post3324492)


----------



## Terral

Hi Albireo:



Albireo said:


> ... This point in Leo (dec: +6°) is visible from entire globe except from north pole and latitudes above 84°. That basically means it is visible from almost ENTIRE planet ....



This is my problem with big mouth know-it-alls that run their big mouths and make no case for anything. You guys throw rocks at people, but refuse to say WHAT is behind the big black empty box that proves Google is hiding something.

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Nuvu9mUsOuw"]Opening Post Video[/ame]

These coordinates are not in Leo, but point to the lower left of Orion's belt in the Orion Constellation, which you would know if you were paying attention. Again, I am a truth investigator who just started writing on these Nibiru Topics and NOT ANY ASTRONOMER. My focus in this investigation is the CONSPIRACY aspect that NASA and Google and the Govt are conspiring together to hide Nibiru information from the public. NASA says the incoming object from Orion is a harmless comet:

NASA Link

NASA says this harmless little comet will reach perigee position nearest the earth on *September 11, 2011* exactly ten years after the 9/11 attacks (my updated timeline). NASA says this *ELE*nin Comet (Extinction-Level Event) was discovered by a Russian that does not exist (link) and that the third conjunction is on *November 22, 2011* on the day that JFK was murdered. The world governments are preparing underground bunkers (link) and you want me to believe all of this is a mere coincidence. I do not have to be any astronomer to see that Google, NASA and the world Govt's are hiding something BIG and you want to help them put everyone back to sleep.

If you are so damned smart about astronomy, then use your massive intellect to show us what is behind the empty box:






Go ahead hotshot and make my day,

Terral


----------



## asterism

deebee said:


> Hi Terral
> 
> I have been keeping an eye on your posts and I think It's good that somebody like you keep's an eye on these things.
> 
> I can see where you are coming from here... and it does seem a little odd that Google's sky map has been blocked out.
> 
> However, if there is a brown dwarf in that region of space, surely there would be astronomer's all over the world spotting this?  ... or not?



Here is a picture I took Saturday night of the same region.






See anything there?  Me neither.

DRAT!  The conspiracy runs deep!  The bastards got ahold of my telescope and camera!


----------



## Rat in the Hat

This should be in the Terrals Conspiracies Compilation Thread.

Terrals Conspiracies Compilation Thread

Just to be fair.


----------



## Terral

I do not write here any more.

Nibiru/Planet X Event Timeline


----------



## upnylou

Its not just google sky. its microsoft WWT. its wikisky.

THEY ALL BLOCK OUT A HUGE RECTANGULAR SQUARE IN THE DESIGNATED COORDINATES.

Methinks some people here are lacking some gray matter.


----------



## Meister

Perhaps they are using the same source for aquiring the images? Not like there are several sources doing this same thing with the images.


----------



## Meister

asterism said:


> deebee said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Terral
> 
> I have been keeping an eye on your posts and I think It's good that somebody like you keep's an eye on these things.
> 
> I can see where you are coming from here... and it does seem a little odd that Google's sky map has been blocked out.
> 
> However, if there is a brown dwarf in that region of space, surely there would be astronomer's all over the world spotting this?  ... or not?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is a picture I took Saturday night of the same region.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> See anything there?  Me neither.
> 
> DRAT!  The conspiracy runs deep!  The bastards got ahold of my telescope and camera!
Click to expand...


They are going to run from your image....it shows too much and not enough for them.  There is no approaching brown dwarf where there should be, and your showing the region clearly.
Notice Terral posts, but say he doesn't write here anymore.  I'm sure he would have an answer to this image....but atlas, he doesn't write anymore.


----------



## Toro

Terral said:


> I do not write here any more.
> 
> Nibiru/Planet X Event Timeline



It's a forum of Terrals.


----------



## upnylou

Meister said:


> Perhaps they are using the same source for aquiring the images? Not like there are several sources doing this same thing with the images.


Have you examined each site's attempt to "block out" the image? THEY'RE ALL DIFFERENT.

The size of the block, the type of block (some opaque) .. if they were all lacking a specific portion of "space data" the area blocked would be the same for all 3 giants. But they're not.

Furthermore, detailed analysis of different IR ranges for the area that *can* be seen clearly show something huge behind it. This is not rocket science, and one doesnt need a complicated explanation that one a scientist can understand.

Connect the dots.


----------



## Meister

Asterism has a nice view of the area where the brown dwarf should be.....you wouldn't mind pointing it out for all of us would you?


----------



## asterism

upnylou said:


> Meister said:
> 
> 
> 
> Perhaps they are using the same source for aquiring the images? Not like there are several sources doing this same thing with the images.
> 
> 
> 
> Have you examined each site's attempt to "block out" the image? THEY'RE ALL DIFFERENT.
> 
> The size of the block, the type of block (some opaque) .. if they were all lacking a specific portion of "space data" the area blocked would be the same for all 3 giants. But they're not.
> 
> Furthermore, detailed analysis of different IR ranges for the area that *can* be seen clearly show something huge behind it. This is not rocket science, and one doesnt need a complicated explanation that one a scientist can understand.
> 
> Connect the dots.
Click to expand...


Same data, different processing.  Look up the ways imaging space objects are done.  Start here:  

astro imaging processing - Google Search

Then once you get the to part where image stacking comes in, remember that it is literally a manner of "connect the dots."


----------



## Sheldon

upnylou said:


> Meister said:
> 
> 
> 
> Perhaps they are using the same source for aquiring the images? Not like there are several sources doing this same thing with the images.
> 
> 
> 
> Have you examined each site's attempt to "block out" the image? THEY'RE ALL DIFFERENT.
> 
> The size of the block, the type of block (some opaque) .. if they were all lacking a specific portion of "space data" the area blocked would be the same for all 3 giants. But they're not.
> 
> Furthermore, detailed analysis of different IR ranges for the area that *can* be seen clearly show something huge behind it. This is not rocket science, and one doesnt need a complicated explanation that one a scientist can understand.
> 
> Connect the dots.
Click to expand...



I linked to SkyMap earlier in this thread, where the image for those coordinates has been successfully uploaded.

The other three star-map sites you mentioned all get their data from the same source, like asterism said. This place:

*The STScI Digitized Sky Survey*

Plug in the alleged Nibiru coordinates there, and expand the size to 60 arcseconds, to see the base image that for whatever reason didn't upload to the other star-map sites.

Again, the million dollar question--what good would "blocking out" those coordinates on the internet do when anyone, including thousands of backyard astronomers, could easily look up at the real thing to see for themselves? This is the question that none of you dwarfers have answered, no matter how many times everyone has asked it. Nobody can censor the actual sky.


----------



## palomine

You would probably need a large, expensive infra-red telescope to see it. And even if you did see it, there's a media blackout on this object, so you wouldn't be able to get any coverage in the media and you'd have to post on forums such as this one or on your blog or something. Not many people would find out about it. And with the major astronomical web sites blacking it out, nobody will find out by going there. That alone drastically reduces the number of people who know about it, regardless of whether it's visible with a backyard telescope.


----------



## Sheldon

palomine said:


> You would probably need a large, expensive infra-red telescope to see it.





No, you wouldn't. According to our resident troof investigator, Terral (MIA, RIP), this brown dwarf is blasting through the Asteroid Belt and is twice the size of Jupiter.

A sub-star that size and this close to Sun would be clearly visible with the naked eye.


----------



## palomine

Well, if what Terral and millions of others are saying is true, you'll have a chance to see Nibiru with your own eyes when it becomes visible in the daytime sky in the weeks leading up to its closest passage to Earth. Possibly as soon as March, and almost certainly by this fall. Will you believe it then, or will you wait until you're plunked by an asteroid, drowned in a tsunami or buried by an earthquake?


----------



## Sheldon

palomine said:


> Well, if what Terral and millions of others are saying is true, you'll have a chance to see Nibiru with your own eyes when it becomes visible in the daytime sky in the weeks leading up to its closest passage to Earth. Possibly as soon as March, and almost certainly by this fall. Will you believe it then, or will you wait until you're plunked by an asteroid, drowned in a tsunami or buried by an earthquake?




If what the OP is saying is true, then Nibiru would be visible now. Whether it fucks with us in three weeks, or not until September, it would still be easily visible.

The dwarfer conspiracy is completely unsupported by astrophysics, basic astronomy, logic, or simple observation. It has no legs and no arms for any support, just a nugget with a voice that keeps going and going and going.


"Terral and millions"?  I don't think Reynold's even makes enough tinfoil for a million helmets.


----------



## Meister

palomine said:


> Well, if what Terral and millions of others are saying is true, you'll have a chance to see Nibiru with your own eyes when it becomes visible in the daytime sky in the weeks leading up to its closest passage to Earth. Possibly as soon as March, and almost certainly by this fall. Will you believe it then, or will you wait until you're plunked by an asteroid, drowned in a tsunami or buried by an earthquake?



millions?


----------



## palomine

With seven billion people in the world, if 1 percent of the population is aware that Nibiru is about to wipe out civilization AGAIN, for the umpteenth time in human history, that would represent about 70 million people. If 1/70 of 1 percent are aware, that would still represent a million people, so I'd say it's a fairly conservative estimate. Not everybody is as dumb as you think.


----------



## asterism

palomine said:


> You would probably need a large, expensive infra-red telescope to see it. And even if you did see it, there's a media blackout on this object, so you wouldn't be able to get any coverage in the media and you'd have to post on forums such as this one or on your blog or something. Not many people would find out about it. And with the major astronomical web sites blacking it out, nobody will find out by going there. That alone drastically reduces the number of people who know about it, regardless of whether it's visible with a backyard telescope.



Why would it need a large infrared telescope?  I can detect Pluto, and Charon in infrared with the one I have right now.  I understand that people who haven't been properly introduced to this technology don't believe it, but advances in image processing have really jumped forward just in the last few years.

Look at what I did with a $90 webcam and a $500 telescope:







If an object anywhere near the size of Jupiter is closer my equipment would at least detect something.


----------



## asterism

palomine said:


> Well, if what Terral and millions of others are saying is true, you'll have a chance to see Nibiru with your own eyes when it becomes visible in the daytime sky in the weeks leading up to its closest passage to Earth. Possibly as soon as March, and almost certainly by this fall. Will you believe it then, or will you wait until you're plunked by an asteroid, drowned in a tsunami or buried by an earthquake?



Please explain how something will be visible to the naked eye in the daytime soon but is not visible to cameras now even though it's closer than Jupiter.  Brown dwarf stars do not emit any light.  They reflect light from a source.  A brown dwarf anywhere near our solar system would reflect light from our Sun, just as all the planets do.

Jupiter's orbit is between 4.9 and 5.5 time the distance from the Sun as the Earth.  Now assuming you are correct that there is a brown dwarf closer to the sun than Jupiter, could we see it from Earth?  Yes.

Our Brown Dwarf Neighbour






This is a picture taken from Earth of a brown dwarf orbiting a star in about the same range as the brown dwarf you claim is orbiting our Sun.  But the star and the brown dwarf in the picture above is 12.7 million light years away, about 180,000 times further away than Niburu supposedly is to us.

Following me so far?  We can see brown dwarves around other stars from Earth with no special equipment.  The conspiracy theory claims that all the thousands of government telescopes can see it but we mere amateurs can't because our equipment isn't fancy enough.

Now read this:

Amateurs Help Discover a Planet that Might be a Brown Dwarf

Astronomers used two commercially available 200mm telescopes (that's the size of the lens or mirror, the thing that collects the light) to discover a brown dwarf 850 light years away (that's 13 million times away from us as Niburu).  200mm is pretty small for a telescope.  The one I used to image Jupiter is 254mm.

Are you honestly going to say that a brown dwarf closer than Jupiter couldn't be found by amateurs on Earth?


----------



## Meister

palomine said:


> With seven billion people in the world, if 1 percent of the population is aware that Nibiru is about to wipe out civilization AGAIN, for the umpteenth time in human history, that would represent about 70 million people. If 1/70 of 1 percent are aware, that would still represent a million people, so I'd say it's a fairly conservative estimate. Not everybody is as dumb as you think.



Your right....not everybody is a dumb as you think, again where is the evidence?  Please....youtube is not a good source.


----------



## palomine

Search for Blindsided by Mark Hazlewood. You can read the entire book online and it's packed with information about Planet X. Another good one is The Return of Planet X by Jaysen Q. Rand. Also search for Planet X video. I'd give you the links, but I'm not allowed to post links on this forum. I got a message saying you need to post 15 messages before you're allowed to post links.

If it's true that Planet X is not visible with a small infrared telescope, I don't know why that would be. But photos taken of Planet X at the South Pole Telescope were leaked years ago, and they're widely available on the Internet. Search for Planet X forecast and there's a long, detailed article and some videos about the authenticity of the photos.

At any rate, I don't care whether you believe me or not, because I've read seven or eight books about it and have been researching it for years, and I'm convinced beyond the shadow of a doubt that it's real. The evidence is in your daily newspaper and on the evening news every single day -- massive increases in earthquakes, volcano eruptions, torrential downpours, unprecedented flooding, sinkholes, record-setting solar flares, the weakening of Earth's magnetic field and much, much more.

If you still can't see it after reading these web sites and books, just be patient. You'll have a chance to see it with your own eyes soon -- possibly this spring, and almost certainly by the fall. Probably sometime in 2012 at the latest. NASA knows when to expect it, because they have access to the equipment, but they're not talking.

Also, I've posted an article about Planet X on my blog, and it's filled with links that provide documentation. Search for brussell sprout blog on Google.


----------



## Sheldon

palomine said:


> Search for Blindsided by Mark Hazlewood. You can read the entire book online and it's packed with information about Planet X. Another good one is The Return of Planet X by Jaysen Q. Rand. Also search for Planet X video. I'd give you the links, but I'm not allowed to post links on this forum. I got a message saying you need to post 15 messages before you're allowed to post links.
> 
> If it's true that Planet X is not visible with a small infrared telescope, I don't know why that would be. But photos taken of Planet X at the South Pole Telescope were leaked years ago, and they're widely available on the Internet. Search for Planet X forecast and there's a long, detailed article and some videos about the authenticity of the photos.
> 
> At any rate, I don't care whether you believe me or not, because I've read seven or eight books about it and have been researching it for years, and I'm convinced beyond the shadow of a doubt that it's real. The evidence is in your daily newspaper and on the evening news every single day -- massive increases in earthquakes, volcano eruptions, torrential downpours, unprecedented flooding, sinkholes, record-setting solar flares, the weakening of Earth's magnetic field and much, much more.
> 
> If you still can't see it after reading these web sites and books, just be patient. You'll have a chance to see it with your own eyes soon -- possibly this spring, and almost certainly by the fall. Probably sometime in 2012 at the latest. NASA knows when to expect it, because they have access to the equipment, but they're not talking.
> 
> Also, I've posted an article about Planet X on my blog, and it's filled with links that provide documentation. Search for brussell sprout blog on Google.



Fine. You won't be persuaded by reality, because you've read some books about Planet X being real, and you've seen websites too. If it's in a book or on the internet, it can't be fiction.

The fact is your claims are demonstrably false. Whether you can acknowledge this or not doesn't make the facts less true, or make them disappear. It's one thing to have an opinion. But an opinion without legitimate supporting evidence is not an opinion, it's a myth. You, Terral, and all the other dwarfers that have shown up--and then unwittingly got knocked down--in this thread are peddling a myth.

And the sad truth is that there are people dumb enough to buy into what you all are selling. How will your words on your blog and your financial support of this hoax industry effect the lives of those just as naive and gullible as you? How have those hoax peddlers affected YOUR life? Going to work anymore? Paying your bills? Moving inland? How much money have you spent preparing for this armageddon?

One one hand you say nobody can see the Planet X, right now. But on the other hand you say it's so big and so close that it's having devastating effects on the Earth's climate, right now. And for whatever reason you can't see the contradiction in this. Whatever.


----------



## Paulie

Sheldon said:


> palomine said:
> 
> 
> 
> Search for Blindsided by Mark Hazlewood. You can read the entire book online and it's packed with information about Planet X. Another good one is The Return of Planet X by Jaysen Q. Rand. Also search for Planet X video. I'd give you the links, but I'm not allowed to post links on this forum. I got a message saying you need to post 15 messages before you're allowed to post links.
> 
> If it's true that Planet X is not visible with a small infrared telescope, I don't know why that would be. But photos taken of Planet X at the South Pole Telescope were leaked years ago, and they're widely available on the Internet. Search for Planet X forecast and there's a long, detailed article and some videos about the authenticity of the photos.
> 
> At any rate, I don't care whether you believe me or not, because I've read seven or eight books about it and have been researching it for years, and I'm convinced beyond the shadow of a doubt that it's real. The evidence is in your daily newspaper and on the evening news every single day -- massive increases in earthquakes, volcano eruptions, torrential downpours, unprecedented flooding, sinkholes, record-setting solar flares, the weakening of Earth's magnetic field and much, much more.
> 
> If you still can't see it after reading these web sites and books, just be patient. You'll have a chance to see it with your own eyes soon -- possibly this spring, and almost certainly by the fall. Probably sometime in 2012 at the latest. NASA knows when to expect it, because they have access to the equipment, but they're not talking.
> 
> Also, I've posted an article about Planet X on my blog, and it's filled with links that provide documentation. Search for brussell sprout blog on Google.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fine. You won't be persuaded by reality, because you've read some books about Planet X being real, and you've seen websites too. If it's in a book or on the internet, it can't be fiction.
> 
> The fact is your claims are demonstrably false. Whether you can acknowledge this or not doesn't make the facts less true, or make them disappear. It's one thing to have an opinion. But an opinion without legitimate supporting evidence is not an opinion, it's a myth. You, Terral, and all the other dwarfers that have shown up--and then unwittingly got knocked down--in this thread are peddling a myth.
> 
> And the sad truth is that there are people dumb enough to buy into what you all are selling. How will your words on your blog and your financial support of this hoax industry effect the lives of those just as naive and gullible as you? How have those hoax peddlers affected YOUR life? Going to work anymore? Paying your bills? Moving inland? How much money have you spent preparing for this armageddon?
> 
> One one hand you say nobody can see the Planet X, right now. But on the other hand you say it's so big and so close that it's having devastating effects on the Earth's climate, right now. And for whatever reason you can't see the contradiction in this. Whatever.
Click to expand...


You're saying this on the internet so i'm inclined to accept that it's the truth.


----------



## asterism

palomine said:


> Search for Blindsided by Mark Hazlewood. You can read the entire book online and it's packed with information about Planet X. Another good one is The Return of Planet X by Jaysen Q. Rand. Also search for Planet X video. I'd give you the links, but I'm not allowed to post links on this forum. I got a message saying you need to post 15 messages before you're allowed to post links.
> 
> If it's true that Planet X is not visible with a small infrared telescope, I don't know why that would be. But photos taken of Planet X at the South Pole Telescope were leaked years ago, and they're widely available on the Internet. Search for Planet X forecast and there's a long, detailed article and some videos about the authenticity of the photos.
> 
> At any rate, I don't care whether you believe me or not, because I've read seven or eight books about it and have been researching it for years, and I'm convinced beyond the shadow of a doubt that it's real. The evidence is in your daily newspaper and on the evening news every single day -- massive increases in earthquakes, volcano eruptions, torrential downpours, unprecedented flooding, sinkholes, record-setting solar flares, the weakening of Earth's magnetic field and much, much more.
> 
> If you still can't see it after reading these web sites and books, just be patient. You'll have a chance to see it with your own eyes soon -- possibly this spring, and almost certainly by the fall. Probably sometime in 2012 at the latest. NASA knows when to expect it, because they have access to the equipment, but they're not talking.
> 
> Also, I've posted an article about Planet X on my blog, and it's filled with links that provide documentation. Search for brussell sprout blog on Google.



I get that you believe it based on the extensive research you've done.  All I did was take it a step further and see if any of the claims with regards to location and characteristics were true.  So far none of them have been even remotely true.  

One of the interesting things about astronomy is that it ends up being a very collaborative effort.  One person discovers that a fuzzy dot off by a few millimeters in some forgotten image.  Then others look at their old archived images of the same region and find out that they show the same thing too.  Then theories and calculations are done to figure out what it might be according to what we already know.  Then it's noted that there isn't supposed to be anything there and voilla!  New object!

Also, images from the different space telescopes have been public for a long time.  If there was indeed some sort of object twice the size of Jupiter that can be detected from the ground it would show up much earlier in images from space telescopes.  You would be correct that it would be possible to simply black out the region and/or delete images from public archives but it would be impossible to delete archives saved by thousands upon thousands of amateur astronomers around the planet.

Situations like this are why it is truly satisfying to be an amateur astronomer.  We truly can compete in this field because the universe so vast and the information cannot possibly be controlled.

If you believe in this theory so much why don't you set out to verify it yourself?


----------



## rand one

I love conspiracy theorists who set themselves a deadline. Oh so fun to gloat when the day comes and passes. Next time a Jehova's witness comes knocking ask them why jesus did not return as predicted in 1834, 1844, 1874, 1914, 1915, 1918, 1920, 1925 or 1975. This is, of course, the most hilarious example of date setting then re-rationalizing. There are others of course. For instance, next time you see a member of heaven's gate... oh, wait.........


----------



## Mr.Fitnah

Why would google hid something that doesn't exist ?


----------



## asterism

Terral said:


> Greetings to All:
> 
> I am sitting at my computer typing out a question to Google Earth Administrators about images of the ELEnin Comet/Nibiru being deliberately backed out to conceal what is coming on the horizon.
> 
> Google.com/Support/Forum
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Why Is Google Earth Deliberately Hiding Google Sky Images @ 5h 53m 27s -6 10' 58 ?*
> 
> Google Sky Administrators have deliberately blacked out a section of space that contains the recently-discovered Elenin Comet approaching Earth from the Leo Constellation that show a brown dwarf with three small moons in earlier photographs documented here:
> 
> Nibiru (Planet X) 100% Proof
> 
> We have images from South Pole Observatories of the approaching brown dwarf and Google is deliberately hiding this fact from the world population. Everyone can plug the above coordinates into Google Sky and see the black empty square. This ELEnin Comet was supposedly discovered by a Russian using an 18-inch backyard telescope and the object reaches perigee position on September 11, 2011 exactly ten years to the day after the 9/11 attacks. The third conjunction told by the NASA orbit charts say the third conjunction takes place on November 22, 2011, or the same day that JFK was assassinated. In fact, I can find no reporter on earth that has interviewed LEOnid ELEnin, which is a code for the brown dwarf approaching from the Leo Constellation for an Extinction-Level Event. Should Google be responsible for blacking out this very important information from Google Sky, and the people are not warned about the March 15, 2011 pole shift, then everyone at Google will be held accountable before his Creator; and you can take that down inside your cozy underground bunkers. My Brown Dwarf Event Timeline explaining everything is here:
> 
> http://www.usmessageboard.com/consp...net-x-nibiru-elenin-brown-dwarf-timeline.html
> 
> There is no need to answer why Google is part of this Global Conspiracy, because there is no shame in your game. You can also delete this warning as evidence of your deliberate willingness to keep people in the dark, but The Almighty who knows the number of hairs on your head sees every little thing you are doing; and each victim will visit you in the lake of fire for all the ages to come.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is what Google is conspiring for you to never see.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is what Google is willing to show you, while preparing to hide themselves in underground bunkers. The LEOnid ELEnin name connected to this comet (brown dwarf) is a New World Order code (link) for an Extinction-Level Event from a brown dwarf approaching from the Leo Constellation, which happens to be this very area of Google Sky that is blacked out. Do the math!
> 
> GL,
> 
> Terral
Click to expand...


No black squares in these sky surveys:

SkyView Virtual Observatory


----------



## dsmyth1915

I have a proposition to everyone who is saying that area of space no longer has any source of nibiru or the Brown dwarf. that image was taken 3 YEARS AGO! if it's on the move then obviously it WON'T BE THERE. and also as for terral's previous guess of march 15th being the next alignment, japan suffered a massive earthquake of 8.9 on march 11th. now how would he know a massive earthquake would happen almost a month beforehand. so kudos to all of you looking in a completely wrong area of a MOVING celestial body.


----------



## Meister

dsmyth1915 said:


> I have a proposition to everyone who is saying that area of space no longer has any source of nibiru or the Brown dwarf. that image was taken 3 YEARS AGO! if it's on the move then obviously it WON'T BE THERE. and also as for terral's previous guess of march 15th being the next alignment, japan suffered a massive earthquake of 8.9 on march 11th. now how would he know a massive earthquake would happen almost a month beforehand. so kudos to all of you looking in a completely wrong area of a MOVING celestial body.



Next time, try Asterism's link to that area and refute it with your non existant evidence.

You do realize that earthquakes happen all the time, right?  Now...please link where the non existant brown dwarf was the cause of the earthquake that was along the highly volitile "Ring of Fire".  I will be waiting for your response.

Looks like Terral has recruited some of his "friends".


----------



## Rat in the Hat

Mr.Fitnah said:


> Why would google hid something that doesn't exist ?



They're part of the conspiracy. They want us to think it exists to make us buy SILVER!


----------



## Douger




----------



## Intense

Rat in the Hat said:


> Mr.Fitnah said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why would google hid something that doesn't exist ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They're part of the conspiracy. They want us to think it exists to make us buy SILVER!
Click to expand...

Yes the Aliens will only trade in Silver.


----------



## Rat in the Hat

Intense said:


> Rat in the Hat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mr.Fitnah said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why would google hid something that doesn't exist ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They're part of the conspiracy. They want us to think it exists to make us buy SILVER!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes the Aliens will only trade in Silver.
Click to expand...


It's because they have bad teeth, and need the silver for fillings.


----------



## The_MULE

Robert,

Your maturity is nearly as impressive as your sophisticated attacks on others credibility.

You attacked the image posted, but left the larger issues completely unresolved.

Very unimpressive, really, the best you could do was make a comment about how the guys at JPL laughed at the image. Lame, limp and hard to manage, and very very very predictable.

To All,

If you haven't seen this guy's handiwork on  *XXXXXXX-meister* you really should check it out. Regardless of this little lesson in counter-propaganda, we should all take note that a NASA contractor found it worthwhile to attack someone without addressing the issues he brought up, and to do so in a way that was childish. Sure seems to me that he is enjoying himself a great deal, don't you all think?

And it is likely that he is carrying out orders to neutralize and remediate the canaries in the coal mine here, much as he has done on Godlikeproductions for some time.

Something is going on, and all the counter-propagandists in the world will not be able to stop the truth from coming out. We know the government has been lying to us about Planet X, about the visitors who have been coming here for millenia, and about a hundred other things. 

My advice, find a good place to go to ground for a couple days to a couple weeks, make sure you have a good ventilation system running on your own generators, store canned food and lots of fresh water.

The global plutocracy is interested in seeing most us wiped out, that is now very clear, and the odds are against us all as those bastards plan to withdraw into their huge lairs and escape the worst of it, on our own dollars, while we starve and thirst and destory each other.

And if you survive, remember when these monsters come back out to re-assert their authority over you that they do not deserve your respect, your loyalty or your support- they were the monsters that let your family and friends die.

Remember this day well, and remember who the enemies of America, God and Liberty were. Surely you can count this one man as one of those many monsters, IMOHO

Oh, and nothing personal Mr. Stephens, your comments are just so patently obvious, just so predictable, just so transparent...

As a Christian I hope that God takes mercy on your soul, and the others who feed the lies as if their very lives depended on it. Seems to me that you have more productive things you could do then loiter around conspiracy websites and taking cheap-shots, but then again maybe you don't really have any hobbies, I don't know.


- The Mule


----

This is what Google is conspiring for you to never see.[/quote]
  This is hilarious!  This is suppose to be an actual picture?!?  A planet with the mass you describe having moons many times the size of the Earth that close to it would have self destructed long ago.

Nice try, but EPIC fail![/QUOTE]

I'm in tears over this. I sent this to the guys at JPL and they were howling. This is so awesome and your comeback is priceless as well. Oh well.......

Great, and thank you.  Epic fail indeed.

Robert[/QUOTE]


----------



## Meister

Another "the sky is falling" freak found his way to the board.
Welcome.

Just show evidence that there is a planet X or a brown dwarf.  I have a good telescope and have been looking on clear nights...nothing, nadda, zip, zilch.
Or, are you going to tell us like Terral did that the brown dwarf is "cloaked"?
Or, are you going to tell us like Terral did that the brown dwarf is being driven by something intelligent?

Get a life dude and live it to it's fullest....don't worry about your contrived doom and gloom.


----------



## Obamerican

The_MULE said:


> Robert,
> 
> Your maturity is nearly as impressive as your sophisticated attacks on others credibility.
> 
> You attacked the image posted, but left the larger issues completely unresolved.
> 
> Very unimpressive, really, the best you could do was make a comment about how the guys at JPL laughed at the image. Lame, limp and hard to manage, and very very very predictable.
> 
> To All,
> 
> If you haven't seen this guy's handiwork on  *XXXXXXX-meister* you really should check it out. Regardless of this little lesson in counter-propaganda, we should all take note that a NASA contractor found it worthwhile to attack someone without addressing the issues he brought up, and to do so in a way that was childish. Sure seems to me that he is enjoying himself a great deal, don't you all think?
> 
> And it is likely that he is carrying out orders to neutralize and remediate the canaries in the coal mine here, much as he has done on Godlikeproductions for some time.
> 
> Something is going on, and all the counter-propagandists in the world will not be able to stop the truth from coming out. We know the government has been lying to us about Planet X, about the visitors who have been coming here for millenia, and about a hundred other things.
> 
> My advice, find a good place to go to ground for a couple days to a couple weeks, make sure you have a good ventilation system running on your own generators, store canned food and lots of fresh water.
> 
> The global plutocracy is interested in seeing most us wiped out, that is now very clear, and the odds are against us all as those bastards plan to withdraw into their huge lairs and escape the worst of it, on our own dollars, while we starve and thirst and destory each other.
> 
> And if you survive, remember when these monsters come back out to re-assert their authority over you that they do not deserve your respect, your loyalty or your support- they were the monsters that let your family and friends die.
> 
> Remember this day well, and remember who the enemies of America, God and Liberty were. Surely you can count this one man as one of those many monsters, IMOHO
> 
> Oh, and nothing personal Mr. Stephens, your comments are just so patently obvious, just so predictable, just so transparent...
> 
> As a Christian I hope that God takes mercy on your soul, and the others who feed the lies as if their very lives depended on it. Seems to me that you have more productive things you could do then loiter around conspiracy websites and taking cheap-shots, but then again maybe you don't really have any hobbies, I don't know.
> 
> 
> - The Mule
> 
> 
> ----
> 
> This is what Google is conspiring for you to never see.


  This is hilarious!  This is suppose to be an actual picture?!?  A planet with the mass you describe having moons many times the size of the Earth that close to it would have self destructed long ago.

Nice try, but EPIC fail![/QUOTE]

I'm in tears over this. I sent this to the guys at JPL and they were howling. This is so awesome and your comeback is priceless as well. Oh well.......

Great, and thank you.  Epic fail indeed.

Robert[/QUOTE][/QUOTE]








Welcome, nut job.


----------



## trueHamal

Elenin and Nibiru are not the same thing.


----------



## DaGodfather

so it is december 2012 and the world has not ended. now what? want to try for another date? or just admit that you are nuts?


----------



## CrusaderFrank

DaGodfather said:


> so it is december 2012 and the world has not ended. now what? want to try for another date? or just admit that you are nuts?



The Mayan Calendar

I can't say any more

All my posts are monitored


----------



## BluesMistress

DaGodfather said:


> so it is december 2012 and the world has not ended. now what? want to try for another date? or just admit that you are nuts?



December just started...You have to wait till the end of the month. Then he'll admitt he's nuts. Untill then stock up on food & ammo


----------



## Dot Com

Dec 21st people 

Watch online as world doesn't come to end - Technology & science - Space - Space.com | NBC News
An artist's conception of the rogue planet Nibiru, or Planet X.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=wEPPuf6I0Ic]World Will Not End On 12.21.12... Really, NASA Says | Video - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Dot Com

2012 Mayan Apocalypse (Not) | LiveScience


----------



## candycorn

DaGodfather said:


> so it is december 2012 and the world has not ended. now what? want to try for another date? or just admit that you are nuts?



Terral was actually sane compared to the conspiratards who patrols this forum now.


----------



## Dot Com

3 more days:

China detains 500-plus people for doomsday rumors - Yahoo! News


> The detentions come ahead of Friday, Dec. 21 &#8212; a date some say the Mayans prophesized would be the end of the world and which was the subject of the apocalyptic movie "2012."


----------

